# Neat beta idea!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys I was designing this clear round tube belt, it has a watertight removable cap for feeding, changing out the water, and a small double A battery powered filter attatched to the side for cleaning and oxygenating the water, and you wear it around your pants like a belt, it has snaps on the inner ring for clipping onto your belt instead of going through the loops, do you think this is a good idea for a portable betta tank being able to show off your beta every now and then?? please constructive criticism only!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

just no..........


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, If you want to wear your fish, you might have MTS. Prob. not a good daily home, but once a year for wear-your-betta-to-work day, why not? How about a clear acrylic back pack?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Hahahahah! Just like the old 70's disco goldfish shoe. Although, nowadays they make them with a fake goldfish.

http://buzzfeed.com/andrearosen/i-cant-believe-i-just-googled-disco-goldfish-sho-9e5-136

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/169053810/


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No. Bad idea. Bettas breathe atmospheric air, not oxygen in the water.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

It might be ok for an hour or so, just for, like, show and tell at school or something. But I wouldn't leave it in there longer then that. Besides, a tube big enough for a betta to move around in would be mighty heavy to wear around your waist all day. Make it kinda hard to sit down too. LOL


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

okay thanks just thought of an idea, but the clear acrylic backpack idea sounds neat though.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

thats freakin awesome. I'm going to do that but with my oscar X_X, anyone have 20 inch wide tubes?


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow... definatly the stupidest idea I heard all day...


----------

